
The Flex 9 – an 18-foot flexible RC plane made of 9 smaller planes - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWGqs3zqttA
======
camtarn
You can see it in motion here.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrJgoQz5wSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrJgoQz5wSU)

The major challenge for this aircraft seems to be control, accomplished by
some clever programming of the flight controllers. None of the planes have a
rudder, so yaw control is accomplished solely by differential throttle. They
also have no ailerons - each plane uses its elevators, with its own response
direction and magnitude, to control the overall aircraft's roll.

